# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Комп не работает....

## Санек73

Сначало у меня было так, комп работал, а монитор оставался черный, потом я пробовал его включать и у меня бывало появлялась полоска загрузки, но когда она проходила комп зависал или перезагружался, а вот вчера я запустил комп и он у меня запустился, я на нем играл где то полчаса, но я почувствовал что запахло паленым и открыл комп, потрогал  видеокарту,  она была прям огненная, теперь у меня такое, комп не включается, при запуске работает только вентилятор, даже нет звука запуска, ничего, помогите пожалуйста

----------


## mr.L

Сгорела видеокарта по описанию:(, попробуй заменить её ,всего-скорее это всё решит.
P.S. если будешь менять бренд ( с Nvidia перейдёшь на Radeon или наоборот) зайди сначала в безопасном и снеси драйвера полностью старые;)

----------


## Санек73

Проблема была в том что в компе заклинило вентилятор блока питания, и плата видеокарты подгорела, но мне в сервисе видеокарту подпояли и сменили вентилятор и все, теперь комп работает:)

----------


## mr.L

Хорошо что всё хорошо кончается

----------

